# Feeding a whole salmon head raw?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Saw these in Morrisons and didn't get one last time as Roo is new to raw fish, saw one today and couldn't resist though..!

It weighs half a kilo and the teeth are really quite sharp, can I literally just give him an entire salmon head or is there something I should do about the teeth etc etc? It looks like this:


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

Kaiser had his first salmon head yesterday, just chucked it out on the garden and he loved it  I'd just give it as it is 

He's only just started liking fish that arent tinned, but now he loves them lol


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Saw these in Morrisons and didn't get one last time as Roo is new to raw fish, saw one today and couldn't resist though..!
> 
> It weighs half a kilo and the teeth are really quite sharp, can I literally just give him an entire salmon head or is there something I should do about the teeth etc etc? It looks like this:


Oh my goog god he's going to love that!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

shoreset said:


> Kaiser had his first salmon head yesterday, just chucked it out on the garden and he loved it  I'd just give it as it is
> 
> He's only just started liking fish that arent tinned, but now he loves them lol


Did yours have teeth? I'm just a bit worried, lol! I stuck my finger in its gob out of curiosity (I know  :lol and the glove I had on got stuck on the teeth and ripped in the end so I'm a bit like hmm is it OK to give him it like that, but I'm not that sure how I'd get the teeth out either :huh:

Glad Kaiser liked his, did it take him long to get through, any adverse effects today?! Rupert will have to wait til at least Monday for his, can't make Mum give him that haha!



Cassia said:


> Oh my goog god he's going to love that!


I know :001_tt1: Hoping he'll eat it sensibly though when the time comes! Its so heavy and a bit scarey that thing hmy:


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> Did yours have teeth? I'm just a bit worried, lol! I stuck my finger in its gob out of curiosity (I know  :lol and the glove I had on got stuck on the teeth and ripped in the end so I'm a bit like hmm is it OK to give him it like that, but I'm not that sure how I'd get the teeth out either :huh:
> 
> Glad Kaiser liked his, did it take him long to get through, any adverse effects today?! Rupert will have to wait til at least Monday for his, can't make Mum give him that haha!


Yep it teeth 
It took Kai a while because he didn't want to crunch to start with so was justpulling bits of meeat of from the back (where the body would have joined on lol) but once he realised it was yummy it was soon gone 

his poo was slightly soft, not runny though, still formed  but thats normal for kaiser whenever he has anything new no matter what it is


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

It's fine to give as it is but if you are worried about the teeth just get a sharp knife and cut the mouth off first 

Let us know if he likes it won't you!


----------



## Powerpie5000 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oooh i might get our Marshall a giant fish head too  I know he loves the raw beef and lamb bones we get him from Morrisons (the lamb bones are quite large!).


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Saw these in Morrisons and didn't get one last time as Roo is new to raw fish, saw one today and couldn't resist though..!
> 
> It weighs half a kilo and the teeth are really quite sharp, can I literally just give him an entire salmon head or is there something I should do about the teeth etc etc? It looks like this:


How much does one fish head cost and are they kept on the main fish counter or do you have to ask the fishmonger to chop them off the salmon on display?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My lot had one each a while ago plus pig head. The kitchen was swimming with liquid poo the next day. I've switched to sprats, a nice small amount daily. 

I think it was the salmon as they had pig head this week and were fine. (There were teeth, I was nearly sick )


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh My Gawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im glad I have already eaten my tea.. cause that is revolting.. And i shall say...My dogs will not be getting one.. :yikes:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh My Gawd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im glad I have already eaten my tea.. cause that is revolting.. And i shall say...My dogs will not be getting one.. :yikes:


Mine either....hubby would throw me out

Sorry dogs you will have to stick with kibble


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rupert had it for his lunch today and seemed to enjoy it. Video of him chomping and snapping at the flies/wasps then some photos 

‪...‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Fabby pics!! My lot love all this stuff, if they could talk, they'd be giving it the NOMNOM large, PMSL!! Here's one of our pups enjoying a grouse -










And Blue with his pigs head - eaten outside, but he sneaked this one in!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Cor lucky doggies 

I can't feed pork sadly, or I don't at the minute. When he was younger anything pork used to go straight through him even a bit of ham or bacon I've not tried him with it raw yet.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh My Lordies... I have seen enough.................


Haha and Don't take this to that veggie thread.. it will start a riot..


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh My Lordies... I have seen enough.................
> 
> Haha and Don't take this to that veggie thread.. it will start a riot..


ooh, theres a thought............ :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh My Lordies... I have seen enough.................
> 
> Haha and Don't take this to that veggie thread.. it will start a riot..





Ceearott said:


> ooh, theres a thought............ :devil::devil::devil:


LMAO don't tempt me   

I'm in that kinda mood today, I bet it was you who deleted one of my earlier posts


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> LMAO don't tempt me
> 
> I'm in that kinda mood today, I bet it was you who deleted one of my earlier posts


I have been out all morning and have no clue what you are referring too..


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

If you want something really gross order the half a sheep's head from Natural Instinct. We don't have a garden so they can't have it at home but my two got them when we were in Wales. Thought OH was going to be sick when Gypsy popped out the eyeball and Ely dropped a bit of brain on his shoe! :lol:

Ely gets salmon heads all the time from Morrisons - not so much Gypsy as she isn't keen on raw fish.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

L/C said:


> If you want something really gross order the half a sheep's head from Natural Instinct. We don't have a garden so they can't have it at home but my two got them when we were in Wales. Thought OH was going to be sick when Gypsy popped out the eyeball and Ely dropped a bit of brain on his shoe! :lol:
> 
> Ely gets salmon heads all the time from Morrisons - not so much Gypsy as she isn't keen on raw fish.


Oh nooo I do think I would find that hard to deal with..! It felt like that fish was just spying on me whilst he ate it as well, why don't they have eyelids damnit :laugh:

I'm going to have to consider half a sheep head though!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Oh My Lordies... I have seen enough.................
> 
> Haha and Don't take this to that veggie thread.. it will start a riot..


So THATS why all that meat started appearing on there, you norty!



Ceearott said:


> ooh, theres a thought............ :devil::devil::devil:





GoldenShadow said:


> LMAO don't tempt me
> 
> I'm in that kinda mood today, I bet it was you who deleted one of my earlier posts


BOTH of you- norty norty _norty_
:hand:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> So THATS why all that meat started appearing on there, you norty!
> 
> BOTH of you- norty norty _norty_
> :hand:


I was genuinely repulsed by it..  I can't hack raw meat.. I need a sicky smiley..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I was genuinely repulsed by it..  I can't hack raw meat.. I need a sicky smiley..











there you go


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

when giving max fresh fish i gut it and take out the back bone, that's all and wow you should see him go at the fish, he loves brown trout better than salmon right enough, but when giving salmon head to max i just place the whole head into his large dish and he eats it quite the thing, luvly jubly he would say if he were human. he does normally get the whole fish whether salmon or trout.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

As much as I admire you people for feeding raw I just cant deal with them eating all that raw meat and fishhmy:
And the pigs head well that would just finish me off


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well each to their own - as for me? -

I cant stand the thoguht of feeding 'complete' $hite to my dogs


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Sainsbury's had an offer on two trout, so I got them for my two boys (I didn't have 3 at the time). Well, I just put the whole fish in their dishes and stood and watched them. Fletcher's just slid down the gullet - nae bother, Flint (who is normally the thug, in the nicest possible way) spent about an hour trying to figure it out. Eventually, I cut it into bits and he ate it. If there are any more on offer, they'll be getting them again !! Is that considered cruelty?:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## peds (Oct 15, 2011)

Fish is usually prohibitively expensive here in the Alps, but yesterday I found a local trout on offer because it was getting to the end of its days, and a bit slimy. Baldric had the half with the head last night, and spent a good ten minutes chewing it up, but for breakfast this morning he had the tail end and it was gone in 60 seconds, crunched once or twice then swallowed whole.

The spine isn't going to cause any problems, is it? He's sleeping pretty soundly right now, I'm sure it's dissolving nicely...


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

peds said:


> The spine isn't going to cause any problems, is it? He's sleeping pretty soundly right now, I'm sure it's dissolving nicely...


Spine, gill covers jaw, eyes etc all good. :thumbup1:

The only thing I will mention is that fresh water fish might carry liver flukes that can survive the stomach acids and digestion. Not so much of the problem in Europe but some to be aware of, sea fish do not offer this problem.


----------



## peds (Oct 15, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Spine, gill covers jaw, eyes etc all good. :thumbup1:


Groovy, I know it'll all get digested eventually, but I was worried that the spine (if intact and unbroken after the 30 seconds of crunch) would sit unpleasantly in the stomach, even though it is the right shape to slide down the throat without hassle.

Turns out he's fine, he sat under the table in a restaurant tonight and had a nice quiet nap during human dinner.

I'll look into the liver fluke thing, I certainly hope there isn't much risk of it as my girlfriend and I eat the local trout occasionally as sashimi... and I'm sure the dog is better defended against it than we would be!


----------

